# Ink Running



## Wild Duk (May 26, 2009)

I'm about to label a white wine for the first time....Does anyone here have any tecniques for keeping the ink from running when getting condensation on the bottle......All I have acess to is my ink jet printer...


Thanks


----------



## smokegrub (May 26, 2009)

I have used Krylon Triple-Thick Crystal Clear Glaze (0500) with success when applied with several light coatings. Besides being a lot of work in preparation they are extremely difficult to remove. I have reverted to simple paper labels.

As far as I know, only laser printed labels have the qualities you seek and yet avoid most problems such as the one I described above.

I look forward to how others respond to your question.


----------



## ASAI (May 26, 2009)

I am still learning and experimenting with different ways for every thing. The only time I have had issues with running is when I used my Ink Jet to over print Wine Expert pre-printed labels. They seemed very prone to smudging. After letting them dry with out rubbing for several days they were fine, and test washings when removing labels show they stay good. My latest batches have been following best forum advice all the way. Using Laser Printing at Kinkos, then spraying with Krylon 0500. Those labels I can scrub with Scotch Brite Scrubbies, and they stay Pristine as the day I thought them up. 

Specifically, to your question. Ink Jet on plain paper has been fine after drying. I haven't seen any issues with ink running under water. I do have problems with plain paper uncoated with Krylon 0500 falling apart under water. I use some ink jet on plain paper. My biggest issue is print quality resolution. The intricate subtle detail I spend hours creating, ( that no body notices anyway), is wasted on ink jet, but shows beautifully on Kinkos Laser.


----------



## Wild Duk (May 26, 2009)

Thanks....Does Kinkos do it for you or do you take your file and print yourself in the store....What program do you use...


----------



## ASAI (May 26, 2009)

Wild duk said:


> Thanks....Does Kinkos do it for you or do you take your file and print yourself in the store....What program do you use...





I have several programs, but mainly use Microsoft Digital Image 2006. I make a project using Avery 5164 (3.3" x 4") label template. It gives 6 labels per sheet. I usally print one copy on my Ink Jet for comparsion. I also save a file with the page layout. I copy the file to a USB Thumb Drive, go to Kinkos, they plug it in and print for $.59/sheet. Staples is the same price here, but a lttle further away and a little less technically qualified. Kinkos can do more than just print my file, but each exttra step is extra cost.


----------



## Wild Duk (May 27, 2009)

So are you using the Avery labels or just using the template and glueing them on yourself???


----------



## ASAI (May 27, 2009)

Wild duk said:


> So are you using the Avery labels or just using the template and glueing them on yourself???



I started with the plan to use Avery Labels; but, never bought any. Based on comments here from several members, I have gone with plain paper lablels and used a glue stick. The paper Kinkos uses is much better than I normally use. One interesting learning experience was using the glue stick. I Have much experience using "space age" industrial adhesives; but, had never used a glue stick. Still not sure if I really know how to use a glue stick correctly, or issues were from buying 3/.88 at Big Lots. For my next batch of labels I may try Avery Labels just to see if I like that better. For now I am very happy with the plain paper printed at Kinkos.


----------



## Tom (May 27, 2009)

Make a master copy on bright white paper. I use the shipping label template (6 to a page). Then take it to a "copy store" like Staples. They have a laser printer and that ink don't run. 

I use Glue Sticks to adhere to the bottle


----------



## ASAI (May 27, 2009)

tepe said:


> Make a master copy on bright white paper. I use the shipping label template (6 to a page). Then take it to a "copy store" like Staples. They have a laser printer and that ink don't run.
> 
> I use Glue Sticks to adhere to the bottle



That was the advice from you I intended on following. What I found was the ink jet printed copy lost some resoultion and had color shifts. After checking with Kinkos on formats, I did the file transfer I mentioned above and am more than pleased. I would definitely recommend skipping the print and copy step if at all possible. I tried to take some photos of the difference to post; but, after several tries could not get the lighting and composure good enough to truly show the difference.


----------



## Tom (May 27, 2009)

ASAI,

I guess it depends on what picture/program you are using. I have a HP all-in-one printer and just change the settings to "best" I can get photo quality and dont have any problen like what you describe.

Well you have to do with what you have I guess.


----------



## Grumpy (May 27, 2009)

You might try just not getting them so wet i just moisten them like a stamp and never have problems but make sure if you are going to use shrink wrap to label last


----------



## dcrnbrd (May 27, 2009)

spray with polyurethane. You can buy these spray cans at walmart, ace, etc. I use gloss or matte finish depending on how I want the label to look. The ink jet ink will not run because it is sealed in. Also gives a nice finished look.


I spray the labels before I cut them out. Then I hang them on a string stretched across my garage to dry.


----------



## ASAI (May 27, 2009)

tepe said:


> ASAI,
> 
> I guess it depends on what picture/program you are using. I have a HP all-in-one printer and just change the settings to "best" I can get photo quality and dont have any problen like what you describe.
> 
> Well you have to do with what you have I guess.








Now, Now, Buddy.
How Do you know, until you try it both ways then compare side by side. As I said earlier in the post, when on the bottle, no one has complained about the quality of either, or noticed the improvement except me. Worthy of including in ths same thread is I also do a sheetwith another template, (dont remember number), that creates 12 smaller lables per sheet for the 187ml bottles.


----------

